# Eclipse indext nicht alle files



## Bullz (26. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

arbeite an einem größeren Softwareproject. ( 1.3 gb rund 50k Datein ) 
Laptop mit 16 Gb Ram. 

Finde immer wieder src files an an denen nichts indiziert worden ist

Was habe ich bisher getan. Eclipse CDT 64bit 

In Eclipse.ini
-Xms2048m
-Xmx8192m

In Eclipse Konfiguration
-indexer - Cache limits. 40 % Index databasechache + Headerfile chache je 1500MB

Wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege indiziert er maximal 11500 Datein... egal wieviele weitere Path ich angebe ... falls das zur Fehlerfindung hilft..


----------



## Bullz (26. Jun 2014)

Ergänzung 
-index all header files eingeschalten. 

Brachte aber nix. 

edit1: im logfile stand folgendes 
Indexed 'src' (5.418 sources, 31.702 headers) in 3.386,30 sec: 4.793.534 declarations; 11.106.719 references; 4.516 unresolved inclusions; 63.030 syntax errors; 167.488 unresolved names (1,04 %)


----------



## Bullz (27. Jun 2014)

edit2: nachdem ich die Path richtig angeben habe sieht es besser aus. Leider zeigt er mir bei vielen Funktionen noch immer could not be resolved an, obwohl ich zu ihrer Definition springen kann.


----------

